# Corner Overflow Box design



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi Forum.

I bought a 90g tank from BA with a left corner overflow box (inside the tank) with 2 pipes (one drain + one return) drilled at bottom of tank. A friend of mine says that the pipes should be at opposite ends to have good water exchange.

Is he correct?

The 75gallon display tank at BA has both pipes in the same left corner overflox box. This way, alll pipes are hidden from view. Is it a good design?

Also, how large should each pipe be? 1"?

Thanks


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

goldfish said:


> Hi Forum.
> 
> I bought a 90g tank from BA with a left corner overflow box (inside the tank) with 2 pipes (one drain + one return) drilled at bottom of tank. A friend of mine says that the pipes should be at opposite ends to have good water exchange.
> 
> ...


I would say that he is correct in my opinion, but many people doing it at the same place

For 90G I will go with 1.5" drain and 3/4 return.

Are you sure these are drain and return? It could be for drain and emergency drain

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

sig said:


> I would say that he is correct in my opinion, but many people doing it at the same place
> 
> For 90G I will go with 1.5" drain and 3/4 return.
> 
> Are you sure these are drain and return? It could be for drain and emergency drain


Yes - pretty sure.

I even open the doors to the cabinet of the display tank to check.

Anything i can do for better water exchange? Can i have the return lower than the drain?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

The holes in your tank are probably for a 1 inch drain and a 1 inch return. That's what most of the stock tanks come with. Point your return to the other end of the tank and get yourself a nice return pump such as an Eheim 1262 and you'll have great circulation. 

Another idea is to go with what is called a Herbie Method setup where you use the first drain as normal and the second hole for an emergency drain rather than the return. You can then hang your return on the back of the tank with a 1 inch hose directly from the pump in your sump.

If you're not sure what any of this means I suggest you go to a small specialty marine shop and ask them to show you what your choices are.

A standard setup is quite noisy however the Herbie Method is dead silent and so are a few other setups.
--
Paul


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I do not get what you are asking. Are you talking about 90G which you got or about 75G display tank?

First, measure the holes ( I am not sure that you got the tank with piping). 1" overflow bulkhead will require 1 3/4" hole.
If you do not want to go with Herbie Method as Paul suggested, you can simple block one hole by spending money for the bulkhead and a plug and run 3/4" return line on the other side of the tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

sig said:


> I do not get what you are asking. Are you talking about 90G which you got or about 75G display tank?
> 
> First, measure the holes ( I am not sure that you got the tank with piping). 1" overflow bulkhead will require 1 3/4" hole.
> If you do not want to go with Herbie Method as Paul suggested, you can simple block one hole by spending money for the bulkhead and a plug and run 3/4" return line on the other side of the tank


I got the 90gallon tank but the setup will be similar to the 75gallon tank that is on display at BA.


----------

